# Sonarworks Reference 4.1 - Bad Update?



## tav.one (Jun 6, 2018)

*Adds* ASIO Support & Sonarworks Studio Reference (I'm still figuring out what that is)
*Removes* Optimum phase feature & all Simulations (due to legal reason)

Does anyone use Simulations for mastering reference or other reasons? I'm very new to reference and haven't had time to try these features.

I feel not upgrading is good for now.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm hoping they just rename the simulations. It was a really handy feature and I'm not really sure what legal leg the companies who sent the C&D have to stand on with it.


----------



## Divico (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds not too good. Thanks for warning us!
Curious why they removed optimum phase oO
I never really used those simulations intensively. The concept was nice though and I played a little around with them.
As far as I understood the description in the mail Ive received the measurement app now uses ASIO drivers for your microphone. I think before you had to set your asio as input in windows.

They increased the number of measurement points to 37 so that might be an improvement (earlier it was 24).


----------



## kfirpr (Jun 6, 2018)

I tried the new version, sounds better to my ears, and less hyped like 4.0


----------



## bar (Jun 6, 2018)

Appearantly they improved measurement algorithms according to their Email:



> State of Art Measurement
> Refined measurement processing algorithm now includes 37 data points, proven to increase the frequency response curve precision up to 33%.


----------



## Divico (Jun 6, 2018)

Tested it out right now. Not sure if quality is better, could be but no guarantee without blind test.
What I like:
-option to switch between headphone and speaker in the UI (also in VST mode)
-better more detailed display of frequency response


----------



## Jaybee (Jun 8, 2018)

tav.one said:


> *Adds* ASIO Support & Sonarworks Studio Reference (I'm still figuring out what that is)
> *Removes* Optimum phase feature & all Simulations (due to legal reason)
> 
> Does anyone use Simulations for mastering reference or other reasons? I'm very new to reference and haven't had time to try these features.
> ...



Always viewed the simulations as a bit gimmicky rather than something to rely on for a mix/master. 

More than happy with my Reference 4.0 curves (matches their profiled DT880s well) so using the "if it ain't broke don't fix it" rule I'll sit on the sidelines for this one until it's a bit more mature.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 9, 2018)

I've also decided that I cannot install 4.1. I don't care about the simulations, but I always used optimum phase as easily the best compromise between perfect audio quality and latency, and I don't understand or agree with them removing it and making me choose between having those last few percentage points of audio perfection (but too much latency to be usable), and having low latency but a very ineffective audio correction (too many phase problems).

I have emailed Sonarworks begging them to restore the optimum phase option, and I would implore any of you who agree with me on that to do the same.


----------



## ceemusic (Jun 9, 2018)

No problems here, it works great. I re-measured & it sounds better than the previous version too.


----------



## Fab (Jun 10, 2018)

from sonarworks;

Should you wish to still use the simulation part, you can revert back to using previous Reference 4 versions of plugin and Systemwide while keeping the new Measure module. Download can be found here: https://www.sonarworks.com/downloads

@Divico And from the same email inquiry about optimum phase;

Since it embodied the bad properties of both other filters (latency and phase distortion) it was decided that we'll stick to 2 filter types - one that adds no latency and other that adds no phase distortion.'


----------



## Henu (Jun 10, 2018)

So, concerning the Asio support- does anyone know if that means that our Cubase output will now pass through their systemwide instead of having to use the plugin?


----------



## Divico (Jun 10, 2018)

Henu said:


> So, concerning the Asio support- does anyone know if that means that our Cubase output will now pass through their systemwide instead of having to use the plugin?


Dont think so. At least I havent found an option for this. I guess its just the measuring software that uses ASIO


----------



## Henu (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn. :( Thanks anyway!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 11, 2018)

I think that the systemwide turns itself off when it detects the plugin running


----------



## Divico (Jun 11, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> I think that the systemwide turns itself off when it detects the plugin running


Thats something you can turn on/off in the settings.



Henu said:


> Damn. :( Thanks anyway!


Im also waiting for this feature. The asio thing is definetly just in the measurement app. Quite handy cause you can choose your mic directly and dont have to go through windowses input devices


----------



## WindcryMusic (Jun 12, 2018)

Fab said:


> from sonarworks;
> 
> Should you wish to still use the simulation part, you can revert back to using previous Reference 4 versions of plugin and Systemwide while keeping the new Measure module. Download can be found here: https://www.sonarworks.com/downloads
> 
> ...



I emailed them about why the optimum filter remains the best option for me and hence dissuades me from updating to 4.1, and they responded that they’ve heard the same thing from others as well, and are considering restoring that option in a future update. I sure hope that they do so.


----------



## Fab (Jun 12, 2018)

WindcryMusic said:


> I emailed them about why the optimum filter remains the best option for me and hence dissuades me from updating to 4.1, and they responded that they’ve heard the same thing from others as well, and are considering restoring that option in a future update. I sure hope that they do so.




Ok cool, and I agree. Ideally, they would only pull out features to replace with a better one.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 27, 2018)

I have ended my demo period, do you know if and when sonarworks does deals, promos or discount prices?


----------



## bigrichpea (Jun 27, 2018)

There’s a sale right now: https://store.sonarworks.com/


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks! I couldn`t find the discount til I added to the shopping cart!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 17, 2018)

tav.one said:


> *Adds* ASIO Support & Sonarworks Studio Reference (I'm still figuring out what that is)
> *Removes* Optimum phase feature & all Simulations (due to legal reason)
> 
> Does anyone use Simulations for mastering reference or other reasons? I'm very new to reference and haven't had time to try these features.
> ...



Did they ever add back in the Optimum phase? I have not updated yet as this is my go-to mode when writing. I also find it odd they had to remove all simulations due to legal reasons, when there are tons of "mix check" type plugins out there that simulate different listening environments.


----------



## Divico (Nov 17, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Did they ever add back in the Optimum phase? I have not updated yet as this is my go-to mode when writing. I also find it odd they had to remove all simulations due to legal reasons, when there are tons of "mix check" type plugins out there that simulate different listening environments.


nope. I guess it was a license problen because they were emulating speakers like e.g. Yamahas NS10s


----------

